# Would like to charter catamaran...



## tthouses (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, I have chartered with TMM and Conch and private folks. I am searching out individuals or others who might want to charter their catamaran next February, 2011. I am a charter captain and I usually go through one of the companies. But I am looking for a better deal (as we all would want!). I am putting together two separate charters anytime in February with at least two days off between charters (each a week long). I prefer a larger cat (45-50'). I have been sailing the carib since 94' (as a passenger) and have had my captain's license for the last two years (oupv near coastal). I know the BVI and the Grenadines very well since these are the two places that I sail. If anyone has ideas on chartering a catamaran that might be less expensive than the regular charter co.s i would appreciate it. 
thanks
Paul


----------

